# Auf 2 Monitoren zocken!!



## Clastron (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich hab mir jetzt vor kurzem einen 2 ten 19 Zoll Bildschirm zugelegt und geht auch alles suber. Aber nun möchte ich das ich auf allen 2 Bildschirmen z.B CSS zocken kann! Damit meine ich das das Game auf allen 2 Bildschirme angezeigt wird ?? Wie geht das...

Danke im Voraus!
MFG.Clastron


----------



## NuTSkuL (30. Januar 2010)

kannst in der nvidia systemsteerung belibig einstellen


----------



## Clastron (30. Januar 2010)

könntest du mir sagen unter welcher Kategorie in der Einstellungen, denn ich hatte schon mal da runter geschaut hab aber nichts gefunden..


----------



## NuTSkuL (30. Januar 2010)

unter anzeige auf mehrere anzeigen einrichten  denk ich zumindest. hab selber nur einen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2010)

So ging es aber nur mit Windows XP.

Nvidia will zwar wohl mit dem Fermi Release einen Treiber bringen mit dem Span-Modi dann nicht nur dort sondern auch auf den 2xx Karten und unter Win Vista/7 gehen, bis dahin kann ich aber nur auf meine Signatur verweisen.


----------



## Kezu (31. Januar 2010)

ego shooter auf 2 gleich großen bildschirmen sind net so doll das ist das fadenkreuz zur Hälfte links und zur anderen Hälfte rechts das macht kein Spaß...
Ansonsten kannst du es ja mal mit Fenstermodus probieren und es dann auf 2 Bildschirme strecken, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher obs funktioniert


----------



## Clastron (31. Januar 2010)

das ist dann doch blöd wenn dann das Fadenkreuz geteilt ist


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2010)

Bei SoftTH wäre das Kreuz in der Mitte eines Monitors und der andere erweitert die Sicht auf eine Seite da effektiv ein Triplehead mit fehlendem Seitenmonitor angezeigt wird(man muss also aufpassen dass man das HUD nicht auf dem "fehlenden" Monitor hat).

Richtig sinnvoll wird Multimonitoring in Spielen aber imho erst bei drei Monitoren. Da ist dann eh einer in der Mitte und das Bild geht halt zu beiden Seiten weiter nach Außen als "normal".


----------



## Clastron (31. Januar 2010)

jaa das stimmt, kann aber kein 3. mehr anschließen weil ich nur eine Graka habe


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2010)

Die integrierte Graka das Mobos tut es auch  .


----------



## Ampeldruecker (31. Januar 2010)

Matrox Dual oder Triple head


----------

